# Yet another article in the New York post against tipping!!...



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

http://nypost.com/2016/05/04/ubers-terrible-idea-for-tipping-drivers/

I just read this and every time I hear people say that tipping is "not needed", it gets me upset!!...


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

One of these days, I decided to leave my water cooler home as I was picking up x calls to finish up the week....and this passenger asked for water.....I told her that I didnt have it today. ....She then started to tell me that ordering an uber instead of the local taxi means that all these extra things are expected to be there in an uber!!...No dear passengers! We are NOT supposed to carry water, gum, mints, candy, tissues, phone chargers, aux cord, airconditioner, barf bags and air freshners and not to mention the frequent car washes to keep the car spotless and clean!!....I even buy a bag of ice every day to chill my water bottles in the cooler....and no we are NOT supposed to do all that! So, I would ask all the passengers to pay attention to all the tiny details in the car and not to take them for granted. We provide a service and as with any service industry, it is courteous to tip your uber driver.


----------



## ANGRY UBER MAN (Jul 28, 2016)

Simple solution to your problem don't offer anything to pax for uberx. If they have the balls to ask for aux cable water etc respond back quickly with do you tip? If they say no tip is included or any other bs inform them. If they are argumentative say "You can get another uber driver they may have those things however I do not if this is a problem I can end the ride now." 

If they don't shut up and give you a sense of conflict pull over and end the ride. Remember you are an independent contractor and just file an easy complint of rider is rude or quick response to uber before they can report you. You might not get the full trip money but you stop the bs of people walking all over you.


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

This article is way over the top... absolutely detach from reality... We barely make any money and now being label tax frauds..


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

pasadenauber said:


> This article is way over the top... absolutely detach from reality... We barely make any money and now being label tax frauds..


Do you report all of your tips on your income tax filings?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

4 star for 15 tips. Lol. Sobthey get a 15% then deactivated a week later. Someone clearly doesnt know anything about the rating system. 

As a rider, i enjoy the seemless drop off and transaction behind the scenes. I didnt know back then how little the drivers truly make. Tips are crucial but they arent as crucial as they are to servers who could be makibg as little as $2.50 an hour. 

As much as id love be to tipped more often, i recognize the differebcd between us who make $10 an hour and wanting tips versus someone making $2.50 an hour and relying on tips to make ends meat.


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

J1945 said:


> Do you report all of your tips on your income tax filings?


yes....


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

UberRose You drive uber black. Why the F* are you even messing with X?


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> UberRose You drive uber black. Why the F* are you even messing with X?


There are times when we use X also as uber black drivers. ....like when X is on surge, when we are not getting an uberblack call after waiting too long, and as "fillers" where we feel appropriate. Just because I have gone uberblack does not mean that I am going to stick to uberblack only....There is a place for uber x in between also where I see it fit. That's why I need the OPTION to switch back and forth between x and uberblack. I keep it on uberblack only mode 90% of the time. ....but on a Sunday as I am wrapping up the week I might switch it to all calls mode. Almost all the uberblack drivers include uber x at some point in their strategy.

And please don't use profanity like F* for me. I am a bit sensitive to such words. I don't curse or swear and was just raised that way . My family doesn't allow us to swear or use such words.


----------



## BigSlick (Apr 15, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> 4 star for 15 tips. Lol. Sobthey get a 15% then deactivated a week later. Someone clearly doesnt know anything about the rating system.
> 
> As a rider, i enjoy the seemless drop off and transaction behind the scenes. I didnt know back then how little the drivers truly make. Tips are crucial but they arent as crucial as they are to servers who could be makibg as little as $2.50 an hour.
> 
> As much as id love be to tipped more often, i recognize the differebcd between us who make $10 an hour and wanting tips versus someone making $2.50 an hour and relying on tips to make ends meat.


How much per hour do servers spend on gas? How much do servers spend per hour on tires, brakes, oil changes etc..?


----------

